# These FF Characters Enter Nasuverse



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Because Boredom, and I haven't done an all encompassing mega thread with these fuckers in a while.

And Nasuverse because it seems to actually get replies (granted, that might be negated by the sheer number of characters here...), so...

Now for the fighters.

FFI

- Warrior of Light
- Chaos
- The Four Fiends

FFII 

- Firion
- Emperor Mateus (both heaven and hell emperor)

FFIII

- Luneth
- Cloud of Darkness

Eh... assume speed is equal for the scenarios that the ffiii characters are present in by themselves

FFIV

- Cecil
- Golbez
- Zeromus

FFV

- Galuf
- Bartz
- Exdeath (both base and Neo)

FFVI

- Terra (both base and esper)
- Kefka (both base and god)

FFVII

- Cloud
- Sephiroth
- Vincent (both base and chaos)

FFVIII

- Squall
- Ultimecia (both base and time compression)

FFIX 

- Zidane (base and trance)
- Kuja (base and trance

FFX 

- Jecht
- Sin
- Tidus

FFXIII

- Lightning
- Orphan
- Caius

Scenario 1: Strongest Character each individual character can defeat by themselves

Scenario 2: They take on the entire universe together

Scenario 3: Each individual character tries taking on the verse by themselves

They're dropped into Nasuverse Earth at a random location.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 13, 2013)

Scenario 2: Them clear it withouth very much difficults
Scenario 3:Neo-exdeath,cloud of darkness can do it,ultimecia probably can do it too

Scenario 1: i'm still thinking in all characters from nasuverse to post here


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Take your time 

Like I said, the sheer number of characters will probably kill a few replies and all.


----------



## Kazu (Jun 13, 2013)

Nasuverse new method of test 

But going from what I remember from your calcs, most get to at least the top tiers gauntlet style. 

Whether or not they clear depends on if we consider DDD to be Nasuverse (last I checked it was but fuck if I know). Because I don't think anyone in FF is FTL. 

But if they're continent+ they can get past the types.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Pretty sure someone mentioned that DDD wasn't nasuverse. Even so the chick who its for is from a completely untranslated part so her ability is only inferred until something says otherwise.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 13, 2013)

What little of Sora no Soto I'd managed to translate died with my laptop 
Whether or not DDD is part of the established Nasuverse is still kind of up in the air, but there's no reason to rule it out just yet. Notes wasn't ruled out even before it was confirmed to be included.
Anyway, I'll try to throw together something for the chapters more pertinent to Kanata's feats a little later.


On an unrelated note, Cloud vs Ado Eden might be an interesting match


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 13, 2013)

MFTL Gil kills them with triple galaxy busting Ea 

If not, then Akasha kills them?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 13, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Nasuverse new method of test





Method of test? nah.

This is an exam to see if you're worthy enough to not be called a mongrel


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> MFTL Gil kills them with triple galaxy busting Ea



I know you're joking, so I'll just leave it at that.

If you're not?

I'd like you to prove the vehicle he used to cross those lightyears is something he needs to have reactions on par with to use.  And... seriously, that galaxy level Ea is a bigger example of bullshit than sephiroth's supernova 



> If not, then Akasha kills them?



Well... I assume you're talking in reference for the fuckers that are a threat to solo?

Namely shit like Neo Exdeath, TC Ulti, etc

What's akasha featwise?


----------



## Kazu (Jun 13, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Well... I assume you're talking in reference for the fuckers that are a threat to solo?
> 
> Namely shit like Neo Exdeath, TC Ulti, etc
> 
> What's akasha featwise?



Akasha has nada featwise. Don't know why people use it in fights. 

Anyway, Let's see, they clear scenario 2 really easily. Nasuverse's speed isn't terribly high in the grand scheme of things, and no one has durability surpassing a couple of petatons. 

In scenario 3, it's easier to just say who doesn't clear. 

Luneth (wiki says he's superhuman. Too zetta slow). 

Bartz

_maybe_ Terra, depending on whether or not you think she can damage Types or Ado. But her speed advantage is so ridiculously high that I would give it to her 99% of the time. 

Tidus

Jecht 

Lightning

Orphan


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 13, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I know you're joking, so I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> If you're not?
> 
> ...



I'm joking about the galaxy thing of course. It's an attack cutscene.

For the MFTL thing, Gil had to pilot his ship for a total distance of 1500 light years. It took him a very short amount of time to travel that distance. The ship had no mentions of a teleport system nor an autopilot feature. It was also not Vimana so it was not controlled via speed of thought. He had to pilot the ship by hand the whole way. IIRC it was also a previously undiscovered planet so Gil had to look for it while travelling at that speed.

For the lowest estimate, Gil took a human teenager with him. The teen did not visibly age by the time they arrived. Even if it took them several years which I very much doubt, it would still be much faster than light speed. 

Akasha is the multiversal entity that created the nasuverse. Everything in the nasuverse originated from it. Ryougi Shiki is its avatar, and she can recreate the multiverse with her powers.

One of her on screen feats was changing the future. Someone managed to set up a trap that will guarantee her death 100% of the time. Said person has this power: "He posses a Right Eye can see the future, and a Left Eye that can see "the path" to achieve that future"

Shiki was able to erase that future from happening.


edit:

zanpakuto merging

according to that video, it seems it took mere seconds for Gilgamesh to travel that distance.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 14, 2013)

>lolakasha

Anyways, Chaos y u no put Selphie there. The end.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> according to that video, it seems it took mere seconds for Gilgamesh to travel that distance.


that video isn't translated


are there subtitles ?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

And so I fail to fall asleep... again.

Shocker.

Might as well respond to shit.



Kazuakisama said:


> Akasha has nada featwise. Don't know why people use it in fights.



Gotcha. 



> Anyway, Let's see, they clear scenario 2 really easily. Nasuverse's speed isn't terribly high in the grand scheme of things, and no one has durability surpassing a couple of petatons.



Huh... if that's the case, just about every villain in the continuity has a fair chance of unleashing a fuckton of devastation upon nasuverse.



> In scenario 3, it's easier to just say who doesn't clear.



Probably.






Crimson King said:


> I'm joking about the galaxy thing of course. It's an attack cutscene.



I was kind of going 2 for 2 there, kind of figured you a bit better than to cite something as vague as the mechanics of the new FTL ship to try and grant Gil FTL reactions though.



> For the MFTL thing, Gil had to pilot his ship for a total distance of 1500 light years.



I read as much on the type moon wiki, yeah.



> It took him a very short amount of time to travel that distance.



Well, that's easily inferred even without being given a timeframe... the MC still kind of being alive and all at the end of the flight and shit from what I've heard.


> The ship had no mentions of a teleport system nor an autopilot feature.



I'll give you the teleportation, given it'd be fucking stupid to fly around if you could just teleport to somewhere instantly, but the lack of autopilot?

Which do you think is supported by occam's razor?  The ship has no autopilot/navigation console to chart and direct the ship to its destination, and gilgamesh has to have FTL reactions to use it effectively... or it does have those features and doesn't require Gil to possess something not even hinted at being possible anywhere else in nasuverse?

Barring specific details being mentioned about the functions of the ship?  Assumptions about how it works can lean either way, and you're kind of supposed to go with occam's razor when all else fails.

You're not selling me FTL reactions Gil without some good evidence.

Even then?  I get the feeling Willy would remind you that there is such a thing as outliers.



> It was also not Vimana so it was not controlled via speed of thought.



Which would have honestly helped your stance if it had been.

But it isn't.



> He had to pilot the ship by hand the whole way.



This mentioned?



> IIRC it was also a previously undiscovered planet so Gil had to look for it while travelling at that speed.



Ok... but this is literally a needle in a haystack kind of scenario, even in a solar system scale model.

Being on the look out for a planet isn't enough, you need some form of radar type device to try and find this shit when in the system.  All this is speculation, but I can't begin to guess how he did this shit without actually having more info.

There are plenty of theory you can come up with, a fair few greater in likely hood than FTL gil.



> For the lowest estimate, Gil took a human teenager with him. The teen did not visibly age by the time they arrived. Even if it took them several years which I very much doubt, it would still be much faster than light speed.



Wasn't doubting this much, that would be stupid.

The protag is still alive, even a full lifetime would be MFTL for the travel speed.



> Akasha is the multiversal entity that created the nasuverse. Everything in the nasuverse originated from it. Ryougi Shiki is its avatar, and she can recreate the multiverse with her powers.



I gotcha.  So, I suppose I should in theory set up 2 scenario for taking on the verse alone, one being with akasha, and one without?



> One of her on screen feats was changing the future. Someone managed to set up a trap that will guarantee her death 100% of the time. Said person has this power: "He posses a Right Eye can see the future, and a Left Eye that can see "the path" to achieve that future"
> 
> Shiki was able to erase that future from happening.



Not a bad feat in terms of casualty manipulation honestly.




> edit:
> 
> zanpakuto merging
> 
> according to that video, it seems it took mere seconds for Gilgamesh to travel that distance.



That from a youtube comment?  Because nothing in the video is translated.

Still, does it say anything about how this ship functions?  Or is it just vague as fuck about how shit plays out sans Gil taking the MC 1,500 light years away?

Any theory flies then, and occam's razor is more favorable of him not requiring FTL anything, but having sufficient tech on board to do the work for him.

Will stipulate that we don't have discussion revolve around this... I'm not having my thread derailed over Nasu bullshit.  And this seems like fodder for that kind of shit dude.

I'm happy to shoot the shit over it somewhere else, but keep it out until its actually confirmed as something valid.



TedMk2 said:


> On an unrelated note, Cloud vs Ado Eden might be an interesting match



Alright, a specific match, someone actually mentioned one.

Awesome.

All I know about Ado is that he survived a type nuking itself or some shit (something about it razing eurasia) and his sword is similar to how Ea Functions (space/time cutting)


----------



## ikoke (Jun 14, 2013)

In scenario 1,most of the challengers(except for Ultimecia,Neo-Exdeath and other absolute top tiers)stop at ORT and it's casual(possibly passive) reality bending,crystal transmutation.

Though to be fair,most of the FF guys probably have a speed advantage over Type Mercury,so that could turn the tide against it.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Off the top of my head?

Fuckers that shouldn't have trouble with ORT include...

Trance Zidane and Kuja

Exdeath, be it base or otherwise.

Galuf

Possibly God Kefka, depends on how fast the floating continent was moving (though from that, you can easily extrapolate small planet level off the feat.  He otherwise sits at incredibly high end moon level)

TC Ulti

Chaos Vincent (I think?)

Possibly Mateus?  I feel like he has a hax I'm forgetting (think he had some form of decent soul fuckery, he's a bitch to kill anyway, what with needing to kill both his forms (light and dark emperor) simultaneously IIRC).

Types able to deal with intangibility?  Zeromus will be a bitch otherwise.

I'm kind of tired, but I think I hit up everyone of note to compare to Type Mercury...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> I'm not having my thread derailed over Nasu bullshit


silly Chaos 






> All I know about *Ado is that he survived a type nuking itself or some shit (something about it razing eurasia)* and his sword is similar to how Ea Functions (space/time cutting)


bolded - yep

his sword IIRC also shows the truth/exposes the world or something like that (like Ea), but I don't really see what that has to do with spacetime destruction or the relevancy of such an ability in a match tbh (for Ea spacetime destruction is mentioned for it specifically, not so for Slash Emperor as far as I know) .. I also heard that what Slash Emperor (the swords name) "reveals" is actually just the regular sky that is obscured by the shit that contaminates Gaia in the future or something like that 

a quote from the wiki :


> While it seems to be emitting a blue aura, in actuality, it is showing the real blue sky by ripping apart the blood sky in order to show the barren world a glimpse of the "Truth." The glimpse of the "Truth" is supposedly very similar to the nature of Ea.





it also has this :


> The sword is capable of slashing through Type Jupiter, an Aristoteles without a normal concept of death, in a single blow, and it later allows him to destroy Type Saturn


whatever it is


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> silly Chaos



This thread has too many characters in it.

Minor derailment would be fine in smaller threads, but too much shit is here if it were to ever go off the tracks.



> bolded - yep



Gotcha.



> his sword IIRC also shows the truth/exposes the world or something like that (like Ea), but I don't really see what that has to do with spacetime destruction or the relevancy of such an ability in a match tbh .. I also heard that what Slash Emperor (the sword) "reveals" is actually just the regular sky that is obscured by the shit that contaminates Gaia in the future or something like that



I see, thanks for the clarification.



> it also has this :
> whatever it is



Ok, have one question though.

Discussing this thread with Dandy earlier while waiting for replies?

He mentioned (I assume he learned this in some thread with Sol in the past) something about the type Ado was fighting up and giving up or something along those lines prior to this feat (not sure if I'm stating this in the same manner he conveyed, this is far from verbatim).

How's that effect the efficacy of the feat?  Or does it not detract from it at all?

I figured I'd ask just to cover all bases in general.  I don't know how it happened, for all I know, giving up just means it became inert and he still had to bypass its durability anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> Ok, have one question though.
> 
> Discussing this thread with Dandy earlier while waiting for replies?
> 
> ...


no clue, more knowledgeable people can clear that up


----------



## ikoke (Jun 14, 2013)

TC Ultimecia and Exdeath stomp ORT easily.

Apparently Zidane and Kuja are small planet level in Trance Mode,so they defeat the space spider as well.

Mateus....isn't he only continental level? I think he gets turned into crystal.

Chaos Vincent has a relativistic feat and is continent level as well. I think this match up boils down to whether Crystal Valley is a passive ability or not. If yes,ORT turns Vincent into crystal,else it gets nuked.

About Zeromus,I think I read somewhere that all of ORT's attacks are conceptual in nature,even it's physical strikes(though not too sure about this). _Maybe_ it's conceptual attacks can nullify Zeromus's intangibility.

Can you post some feats of Galuf?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

@Fluttershit - Fair enough


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

ikoke said:


> TC Ultimecia and Exdeath stomp ORT easily.
> 
> Apparently Zidane and Kuja are small planet level in Trance Mode,so they defeat the space spider as well.



Kuja's out and out planet level in trance considering the shit Garland had to do in the back story (namely moving planet terra)

And yeah, Zidane kind of fucked up the ark in Oeilvert, so he's good to go as well.



> Mateus....isn't he only continental level? I think he gets turned into crystal.



He's kind of a bit more difficult than that to off.

The split of light and dark emperor pretty much required both be killed simultaneously IIRC.

And he has other shit than just pure DC going for him.  Depends on if the hax can effect ORT though.



> Chaos Vincent has a relativistic feat and is continent level as well. I think this match up boils down to whether Crystal Valley is a passive ability or not. If yes,ORT turns Vincent into crystal,it he gets nuked.



He's into the exatons, with just pure physical power.

Don't know jack about ORT's hax function to comment on latter.



> About Zeromus,I think I read somewhere that all of ORT's attacks are conceptual in nature,even it's physical strikes(though not too sure about this). _Maybe_ it's conceptual attacks can nullify Zeromus's intangibility.



Wouldn't know.



> Can you post some feats of Galuf?



He completely overpowered the energy of one of the crystals that was preventing him from moving (said crystals helped create/split the planets the story takes place on ingame, thus each crystal is individually small planet level in energy at least).

He then proceeded to Survive all the highest level spells Exdeath could cast.  All the while, he proceeds to hammer Exdeath (and injures him IIRC... never played, just going off what I remember watching and the hearsay explanation I'm regurgitating that's far from verbatim at this point) and causes him to retreat.

He dies from taking one too many of Exdeath's spells, but the fucker is powerful.


----------



## ikoke (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> He completely overpowered the energy of one of the crystals that was preventing him from moving (said crystals helped create/split the planets the story takes place on ingame, thus each crystal is individually small planet level in energy at least).
> 
> He then proceeded to Survive all the highest level spells Exdeath could cast.  All the while, he proceeds to hammer Exdeath (and injures him IIRC... never played, just going off what I remember watching and the hearsay explanation I'm regurgitating that's far from verbatim at this point) and causes him to retreat.
> 
> He dies from taking one too many of Exdeath's spells, but the fucker is powerful.



Wow! That is impressive! 

Yes,Galuf certainly has more than a fair shot at beating ORT.

However,it should be mentioned that ORT(like other Ultimate Ones) has no concept of death as we know it.
Not too sure how this tidbit would help it in this match up,but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Its not worth much to speculate... given it doesn't elaborate on what death is to ORT.

Regardless, the only stipulation for victory is incapacitating someone (permanently or temporarily for a period of time that makes it fucking silly to consider the fight still going), so...

Not a big deal anyway.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 14, 2013)

To quote Dandy himself 



> Another ^ (use bro) who belongs here, although the game he's from is hardly a bad one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

Since people started talking about Fate/CCC, what does the OBD says about BB and Kiara, or about Saber coming back to her master at MFTL speed, considering she doesn't have a ship? I think there was some kind of boost involved.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 14, 2013)

Teleportation.  Didn't saber do that in Fate/stay night when Shiro called her?


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

They used the term ? flying ? on Beast’s Lair, and we can see them fly for a moment on the video. They didn't use a Command Spell. That's why it's shifty.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

I already brought up before this thread that Saber in CCC's ftl feat is complete Bullshit As much as Archer's is.

As for other things.


We don't know anywhere near enough things as most people like to pass of here about either Ado or ORT.

They're footnotes in a footnote of Nasuverse. There's hardly jackshit about them.

BB's abilities are damn weird but not without recourse. Mainly cause she's not really got any speed, they get hit with CCC and it's gonna be bad though.

Kiara's no different from Types, hell little suggests she's got their innate defenses. She just got a really good attack.


edit: also bringing up barely translated parts of an unofficially translated game...


----------



## Ramius (Jun 14, 2013)

There's such a thing called "outlier" or "inconsistency" for those FTL things.
For Gil's "FTL", that machine is supposed to be driven with his thoughts, isn't that so?
So, hypothetically, what if I imagine that I move all over the galaxy with my ship and it happens? That wouldn't give me FTL reaction speed. I can very well also think and imagine of leaving Earth in a matter of seconds.
Unless the mechanism is properly explained, then I seriously don't see how that gives Gil FTL *reaction speed*
Just..good imagination.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

Could you please link me to the argument for the debunking of the FTL thing?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

It's the whole, "using the power of love" and "riding on the hopes of forgotten heroes bit."

Not counting that their in CCC when they do this and that part of the world is entirely fucked and without true definitions for anything due to BB hacking Mooncell

Or counting that they received a one time powerup before even fighting her.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought they unlocked the power of the first human or whatever. Why would it be limited to one time?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

Because it's a one time deal that obviously doesn't last?

And again that's not how they explained their traveling that distance. Just convenient plot fluff.

That's how they explained them not being affected by BB's ability to manipulate CCC to overwrite their existence.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

> Rani: I couldn’t find a way to seal the Ten Crowns, but I can formulate a countermeasure. Through analyzing the Ten Crowns, I acquired the access rights to the “Power of the Beginning” from the moon cell.
> The Ten Crowns are the start of human history, what could be described as the dawn of the light of civilization….
> In summary, it’s the power of the “Origin” (original model) from which human genes began. Anyone human should contain it within.
> So, I will add this ability to your Servant. If it’s power on the same level, the “Ten Crowns” should not be able to “undo” it.
> ...



This is the only information I have on it. It doesn't say anything about it being temporary. What is your source?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

The aource being the whole reason for this unholy fuck up is Kiara's data hacking Gambit which made BB overload to the point where MoonCell could be fucked with like that (Not even the whole moon cell, just it's trash can)

So I'd assume that once all the bullshit is cleared up the Moon cell goes "Oh well fuck, let's fix all of that shit..." No more source hacking.

It's kinda the reason that the servants can't really do jack shit when its time to depart from the far side.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

So, if unlocking the power of the original model (whatever that is) isn't the reason for the FTL thing, nobody has any clue what happened aside from using the power of love or the power of unfulfilled dreams or any other bullshit of the kind? No official explanation?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

welcome to type moon


----------



## Tir (Jun 14, 2013)

No concept of death is no big deal really. Some people out there often think types arr invincible because of the concept and only certain weapons can defeat them. 

Well, we don't see Burnestud running around, do we?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2013)

Neo-exdeath solos akasha,she is multiversal with not feats(what the fuck this means being multiversal if you have no feats?) so he takes the verse

pretty sure Chaos vincent,terra,god kefka,trance kuja and zidane can take down the Type-beings,magic is made of h4x too you know plus them have a absurd advantage in pretty much everything

The hell is the FTL thing for Gil anyway? he pilots a MFTL space shit and this give him new speed feats?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

To be fair to Crimson Moon, it took some crazy dimensional fuckery to put him down.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2013)

zenieth said:


> To be fair to Crimson Moon, it took some crazy dimensional fuckery to put him down.



Would you mind explain what would be a "crazy dimensional fuckery"?


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

I wouldn't be so sure about Chaos Vincent and characters of his tier killing Types. In Notes, a future of the Earth where the world is populated with walking nukes and continental destruction doesn’t seem to be outside of the norm, the story said that it took six of the strongest fighters of the time, all users of True Magic, to destroy what should be the weakest of the Types. Some of the others were taken out by weapons with outlandish properties ("showing the truth", "imposing the concept of death"), not brute force.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Chaos Vincent is relativistic+ and packing exatons

what's gonna stop him in Notes ?


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know if you're serious or not. My only references are the original FFVII and Advent Children, but what little I've seen a few let's play of DoC doesn't seem to put Vincent leagues ahead of Sephiroth. Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Kazu (Jun 14, 2013)

No, he's serious. Vincent is actually that fast and strong.


----------



## Tir (Jun 14, 2013)

Zelretch only used the beam when the CM dropped the moon, didn't he? His beam seems to deal regular damage to me, if the copy thatvRin used is any indication. Doesn't matter anyway. The point is, even types can be defeated by being stronger than them.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 14, 2013)

So is DDD part of the verse or not?
As in - OP says "NASUverse", not "Type-Moon verse"
Doesn't that mean you'd include Notes as well? When you say some author-verse, you mean all his fictions, don't you?

Edit: nevermind


> They're dropped into *Nasuverse Earth* at a random location.


I assume this means TypeMoon's Earth after all, so yeah


----------



## Tir (Jun 14, 2013)

It's a shame we can't scale Sephy-chan to Chaos Vincent. Otherwise, we'd have relativistic Cloud and Sephy to clear Nasuverse


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> I don't know if you're serious or not. My only references are the original FFVII and Advent Children, but what little I've seen a few let's play of DoC doesn't seem to put Vincent leagues ahead of Sephiroth. Are you being sarcastic?





zanpakuto merging


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

> It's a shame we can't scale Sephy-chan to Chaos Vincent


not really


----------



## Tir (Jun 14, 2013)

State your reason flutter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

Chaos Vincent is cooler


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

Tir said:


> Zelretch only used the beam when the CM dropped the moon, didn't he? His beam seems to deal regular damage to me, if the copy thatvRin used is any indication. Doesn't matter anyway. The point is, even types can be defeated by being stronger than them.



But nobody beat any types by being physically stronger than them...

And yes, that's what I said about the beam, he only used it for moon blasting and it does deal physical damage.

That however is a result and not the cause, the cause is dimensional fuckery.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, for what it's worth, BB did create an imaginary space that's several light-years sized. Besides unlike Archer and Saber, when Caster got flung to the edge of the galaxy then came back at FTL speed there wasn't any cheesy explanation for said feat, so I'm not sure it can be considered an outlier given what she is. Happens at around 07:06:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRwtlg1S8l4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah, but since we've no translator, that's just moonrunes.

Hence we don't know what she did to get back. Even so she's linked to her original form which it's not unbelievable.


----------



## AliceKumo (Jun 14, 2013)

lolAkasha?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

A rough translation of the relevant part of that dialogue. It might not be 100% accurate though.

殺生院キアラ
銀河の果てに飛ばしたのに……！
概念宇宙であれ、一瞬で
詰められる距離ではありません！
光より速く飛んできたとでも！？

Sesshouin Kiara
Even though you were flung to the edge of the galaxy......!
Even if this is a conceptual space, you shouldn't have been able to cross that distance in an instant!
Are you able to fly faster than light?

キャス
もち、光より早く飛んできました！
なにしろ、ダンナ様が悪魔に
たぶらかされるかの瀬戸際ですから。

Caster
Of course, I came flying faster than light!
At any rate, I won't let my master by seduced by a demon in this critical moment.

時間の逆行もなんのその、
馬頭星雲から銀河系まで無に短縮！
これがゼロ距離恋愛というものです！

The reversal of time is nothing special as well, just reduce to zero the distance from the Horsehead Nebula to this galaxy.
This is called zero distance love!

Seems more like time manipulation than genuine FTL flight. This is what she says before she reaches her destination, but I don't have the skills to translate it with accuracy, so if someone else wants to give it a try, here is the text:



> 「暫く、暫くぅ!
> 愛さえあればすべてOKなど、
> 罰当たりにも程があります!
> 
> ...


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 14, 2013)

> For a while ", while U ~!
> And all is well if they love
> No degree is sacrilege!
> 
> ...



 This is what came out from google translate. Traslated it to french then spanish then english to have a better sentence build.



> For a while ", ~U while!
> And all OK if they have love,
> There is a degree sacrilegiously!
> 
> ...



This is if you directly translated it to english which I still have no idea what it is.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

I used your japanese text to find Saber's, and here is what I got using a machine translator.

Nero:
うむ！。よく分からぬが、
さきほど光を追い抜いた！
紛れもなく愛の力だ！
そして知るがよい
主の危機とあらば。。。時間を遡っても
はせ参じる

Nero:
Even though I don't understand it very well.
I overcame the speed of light.
It's obviously must the power of love.
You should know.
If my master is in danger... 時間を遡っても (??)
I shall rush to his side.

So yeah, power of love.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'll give you the teleportation, given it'd be fucking stupid to fly around if you could just teleport to somewhere instantly, but the lack of autopilot?
> 
> Which do you think is supported by occam's razor?  The ship has no autopilot/navigation console to chart and direct the ship to its destination, and gilgamesh has to have FTL reactions to use it effectively... or it does have those features and doesn't require Gil to possess something not even hinted at being possible anywhere else in nasuverse?
> 
> ...


Well, they were travelling to an unknown planet so I doubt that even if they had autopilot it wouldn't have helped. Can't really set "planet I don't know is there" as a destination 



> This mentioned?


Just going from what I see. I'm not sure there would be any other way.




> Ok... but this is literally a needle in a haystack kind of scenario, even in a solar system scale model.
> 
> Being on the look out for a planet isn't enough, you need some form of radar type device to try and find this shit when in the system.  All this is speculation, but I can't begin to guess how he did this shit without actually having more info.


honestly, I'm guessing he just picked the first planet he found that could sustain life.





> I gotcha.  So, I suppose I should in theory set up 2 scenario for taking on the verse alone, one being with akasha, and one without?


Yes, for sure.




> That from a youtube comment?  Because nothing in the video is translated.



no, just from the visuals. The protagonist went from being deleted to being on another planet in less than a minute.



> Still, does it say anything about how this ship functions?  Or is it just vague as fuck about how shit plays out sans Gil taking the MC 1,500 light years away?


Surprisingly I haven't found anything that describes how it works. Especially strange since this is Nasu.



> Any theory flies then, and occam's razor is more favorable of him not requiring FTL anything, but having sufficient tech on board to do the work for him.


Ancient aircraft shouldn't have computer level tech . 

Even vimana only had nukes that he drops on people.





> Alright, a specific match, someone actually mentioned one.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> All I know about Ado is that he survived a type nuking itself or some shit (something about it razing eurasia) and his sword is similar to how Ea Functions (space/time cutting)



Apparently everyone in Notes is capable of tossing around nuke level attacks


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

Sygurgh said:


> I used your japanese text to find Saber's, and here is what I got using a machine translator.
> 
> Nero:
> うむ！。よく分からぬが、
> ...



It honestly sound more like Saber being a smartass and not explaining


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Well, they were travelling to an unknown planet so I doubt that even if they had autopilot it wouldn't have helped. Can't really set "planet I don't know is there" as a destination



I could speculate on a bunch of shit... but that's just it, its all speculation, and not something I can really say I'm confident in being able to narrow down interpretation too.



> Just going from what I see. I'm not sure there would be any other way.



Eh, sci fi shit has a bunch of ways in which such things can happen, whether any are or were present is hard to say though, given how vague shit seems to be.



> honestly, I'm guessing he just picked the first planet he found that could sustain life.



That's certainly the most likely explanation.



> Yes, for sure.



I'll get around to editing the OP in a bit then.



> no, just from the visuals. The protagonist went from being deleted to being on another planet in less than a minute.



Eh, fair enough.  Not too much of a stretch to suggest that sequence was in real time honestly.



> Surprisingly I haven't found anything that describes how it works. Especially strange since this is Nasu.



Huh, that's a bit bizarre, you'd figure more people would wonder where the fuck a interstellar star ship came from and why Gil had it.

Eh, whatever.




> Ancient aircraft shouldn't have computer level tech .



That's... kind of invalidated by it being capable of traveling through space at MFTL speeds dude 

The tech required to do that would be far more complex than any sort of computer we could feasibly create.



> Even vimana only had nukes that he drops on people.



It was a ship so advanced it was powered by thought.

We're not even close to achieving that today.



> Apparently everyone in Notes is capable of tossing around nuke level attacks



Kilo/megatons isn't really all that impressive in the grand scheme of... any FF honestly (even XII has those celestial something or others apparently).

VII's no different, and Cloud's within the top five most powerful protagonists currently (from strongest to weakest being... Zidane, Terra, Firion (Ultima helps the fucker out a fuckton), Cecil, Cloud)

From the info I'm aware of for Ado, yeah, I could see the match being interesting.  Whether he wins or not I can't say, but he's going to put up a fair fight regardless.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Apparently everyone in Notes is capable of tossing around nuke level attacks



And that's an understatement for the high-tier Notes characters. The younger of the Six Sisters created a massive rift around the whole planet, dividing it in two, with her death scream. They built Ado Edem's prison inside it. The other remaining five sisters were only capable of defeating Type Pluto (probably among the low-tier Types) via mutual destructions. So Types are way above continent level.

For what it's worth, the other five sisters created a barrier around the planet that prevented two other Types (Neptune and Uranus I think they were) from entering for quite a long time.


----------



## Ulti (Jun 14, 2013)

> Kilo/megatons isn't really all that impressive in the grand scheme of... any FF honestly (even XII has those celestial something or others apparently).



Well, if you include summon sequences 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kH61aqsPSE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaIWmRF0dkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

theleechqueen said:


> And that's an understatement for the high-tier Notes characters. The younger of the Six Sisters created a massive rift around the whole planet, dividing it in two, with her death scream.



Honestly?  In terms of volume destroyed?

I'd wager you get respectable country shit out of that sort of feat, but nothing major otherwise.

Just basing that off your description though.



> They built Ado Edem's prison inside it. The other remaining five sisters were only capable of defeating Type Pluto (probably among the low-tier Types) via mutual destructions.



Nice fluff and all, but that explains little to nothing specific about any of his or their power.



> So Types are way above continent level.



Nothing in your post actually suggests this... at all.



> For what it's worth, the other five sisters created a barrier around the planet that prevented two other Types (Neptune and Uranus I think they were) from entering for quite a long time.



Nice range feat anyway.

Says nothing for how powerful the barrier is though, sans the fact we know types are within the range of continental.


----------



## Barago (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I could speculate on a bunch of shit... but that's just it, its all speculation, and not something I can really say I'm confident in being able to narrow down interpretation too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Vincent* is also a main character, *Chaos*.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm talking lead characters 

Vincent is the most powerful period in the verse, but the headliners are all I was talking about.

I'd have mentioned Galuf as well otherwise.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2013)

relativistic Chaos Vinny


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Honestly?  In terms of volume destroyed?
> 
> I'd wager you get respectable country shit out of that sort of feat, but nothing major otherwise.
> 
> Just basing that off your description though.



Well, I said that going off what was said in Character Material. In Notes it's said it tore apart a continent, but as usual there is no visual to calculate any volume.





> Nice fluff and all, but that explains little to nothing specific about any of his or their power.



Can't the other sisters' power be scaled to the one that got killed first? The Six Sisters are at the number 1 among the A-Rays. The A-Rays are ranked by power, there are 100 species and one mass protects a single A-Ray species. 



> Nothing in your post actually suggests this... at all.



What about the hierarchical difference between a Type and an A-Ray?



> Nice range feat anyway.
> 
> Says nothing for how powerful the barrier is though, sans the fact we know types are within the range of continental.



Wouldn't it be a continental level barrier or around that level, given it stopped the Types for a long time? Also, can Arcueid/Crimson Moon's moon drop be scaled to the other Types? Since the low-end for that was calculated to be small-planet level if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

theleechqueen said:


> Well, I said that going off what was said in Character Material. In Notes it's said it tore apart a continent, but as usual there is no visual to calculate any volume.



Huh, that's a bit annoying.  Ah well, not a big deal I suppose.





> Can't the other sisters' power be scaled to the one that got killed first?



Don't see why not, sounds like it took them all to kill it from what you said.



> The Six Sisters are at the number 1 among the A-Rays. The A-Rays are ranked by power, there are 100 species and one mass protects a single A-Ray species.



Interesting.



> What about the hierarchical difference between a Type and an A-Ray?



Well, sure, they're more powerful, but you can't really say to what extent.

They're at least as powerful as the best feat from an A-Ray if that's all you have to go off of.  If they have their own feats that come out superior, go off those.



> Wouldn't it be a continental level barrier or around that level, given it stopped the time for a long time?



I did imply as much.



> Also, can Arcueid/Crimson Moon's moon drop be scaled to the other Types? Since the low-end for that was calculated to be small-planet level if I'm not mistaken.



Depends... where do they rank in regards to other types?

I have no way of knowing if they're top tier types or bottom feeders.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Well, sure, they're more powerful, but you can't really say to what extent.
> 
> They're at least as powerful as the best feat from an A-Ray if that's all you have to go off of.  If they have their own feats that come out superior, go off those.



I see, that's fair enough.



> Depends... where do they rank in regards to other types?
> 
> I have no way of knowing if they're top tier types or bottom feeders.



Well, there is not much to go off of besides Nasu stating in one of his analogies that if Notes were an RPG, Crimson Moon would be the sub-final boss. If we go by that there is at least one Type stronger than him.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

theleechqueen said:


> Well, there is not much to go off of besides Nasu stating in one of his analogies that if Notes were an RPG, Crimson Moon would be the sub-final boss. If we go by that there is at least one Type stronger than him.



So... ORT basically is all we can confirm for sure?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

I think there is one more, but it's uncertain which Type it is. ORT's description is Character Material says ORT is the strongest existence on Earth, but it also says ORT it's not the strongest existence that responded to the Earth's SOS call.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fair enough.

Without more information, we can't do much about it though I suppose.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Might as well post my thoughts on general match ups in order to make sure the thread doesn't die without at least addressing this all once.



ChaosTheory123 said:


> FFI
> 
> - Warrior of Light
> - Chaos
> - The Four Fiends



Scenario 1: WoL?  Probably one of those A-Ray sisters from the little amount of info I'm privy too.  The Four Fiends would do with similar, Chaos could probably tangle with weaker types.

Scenario 3: None solo, not a chance



> FFII
> 
> - Firion
> - Emperor Mateus (both heaven and hell emperor)



Scenario 1: They're a threat to Types in general

Scenario 3: Neither can solo, but Mateus' nature makes him somewhat of a bitch to put down.



> FFIII
> 
> - Luneth
> - Cloud of Darkness



Scenario 1: Speed equal, Luneth can tangle with servants with varying success, though with summons he'd potentially be a threat to much greater.  CoD is planetary, thus a threat to types, but is otherwise too slow without speed equal to be a threat.

Scenario 3: Neither can solo



> FFIV
> 
> - Cecil
> - Golbez
> - Zeromus



Scenario 1: Zeromus?  He can fight Types, not sure if they can hit him or not, given he's intangible, but fuck if I know with nasu.  Cecil and Ado Edum I suppose or weaker Types, Golbez would be similar?

Scenario 3: They can't solo, but they can fuck up a bunch of shit in general before being put down.



> FFV
> 
> - Galuf
> - Bartz
> - Exdeath (both base and Neo)



Scenario 1: Galuf is pretty much a threat upwards and potentially beyond ORT.  Bartz with the sealed weapons would probably be a threat to just about any servant, though he's kind of a Glass cannon.  Exdeath in Base can fuck up ORT, Neo Exdeath is overkill for any single fucker.

Scenario 3: Neo Exdeath is a legitimate threat to actually solo.  May or may not require Akasha not being around though.  Galuf can't solo, but will put up a hell of a fight in general.



> FFVI
> 
> - Terra (both base and esper)
> - Kefka (both base and god)



Scenario 1: Base Terra steam rolls any servant, much like Base Kefka.  Esper Terra can tangle with Types in theory, and God Kefka's a potential threat upwards of ORT.

Scenario 3: Neither can solo.  They can cause a bunch of general mayhem, but neither can solo.



> FFVII
> 
> - Cloud
> - Sephiroth
> - Vincent (both base and chaos)



Scenario 1: Cloud vs Ado Edum doesn't seem like too large a mismatch from what little I know.  Sephiroth is a threat to Types as far as I'm aware.  Chaos Vincent is potentially a fairly large threat upwards of ORT.

Scenario 3: They can't solo.  They can cause a bunch of general mayhem, but none can solo.



> FFVIII
> 
> - Squall
> - Ultimecia (both base and time compression)



Scenario 1: Base Ulti and Squall are too much for servants (barring possibly Gil with Ea), but not enough for anything else I'm vaguely aware of.  TC Ulti makes any given character her bitch.

Scenario 3: TC Ulti is about as large a threat as Neo Exdeath, though a bit weaker overall.



> FFIX
> 
> - Zidane (base and trance)
> - Kuja (base and trance



Scenario 1: Ado Edum for Base Zidane or Kuja would probably be somewhat of a match.  ORT's kind of fucked against either in Trance.

Scenario 3: Neither can solo.  They can cause a bunch of general mayhem, but neither can solo.



> FFX
> 
> - Jecht
> - Sin
> - Tidus



Scenario 1: Jecht and Tidus can tangle with servants.  A fight with Gilgamesh could theoretically go either way, with Gil taking it more often than not.  Final Aeon Jecht and Sin can tangle with Types.

Scenario 3: None can solo



> FFXIII
> 
> - Lightning
> - Orphan
> - Caius



Scenario 1: Servants are boned in general, though Gil can win with Ea.  Orphan might be capable of fighting weaker types.

And none of them can solo.

Probably numerous gaps I could fill if I had more knowledge, but whatever.


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 14, 2013)

BB seems to be stronger than Types. Types are the strongest life-form of a planet, but BB created a dimension with a 404 or 8004 light-years radius, over which she has some amount of control.



From what I was told in this thread, the only reason the Servants survived was thanks to their own situational root-hax (Power of the Beginning or something).

I have the feeling it'll take a decade before the thing is translated and we can make sense of the mess.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, but BB did that through the use of Potnia Theron, which is the authority of the first Earth goddess (?atalh?y?k).  So she is still bellow Gaia since all gods are Gaia's children and have a part of her authority.

That seems to be the reason why only partially (fully unlocking it was said to be impossible) the Power of the Beginning in the Servant gives them immunity to Potnia Theron.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> That's... kind of invalidated by it being capable of traveling through space at MFTL speeds dude
> 
> The tech required to do that would be far more complex than any sort of computer we could feasibly create.
> 
> ...



I always attributed those to "lol magic" 


> Kilo/megatons isn't really all that impressive in the grand scheme of... any FF honestly (even XII has those celestial something or others apparently).
> 
> VII's no different, and Cloud's within the top five most powerful protagonists currently (from strongest to weakest being... Zidane, Terra, Firion (Ultima helps the fucker out a fuckton), Cecil, Cloud)
> 
> From the info I'm aware of for Ado, yeah, I could see the match being interesting.  Whether he wins or not I can't say, but he's going to put up a fair fight regardless.



Shame we're not including DDD


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> I always attributed those to "lol magic"



lol magic?  Sure, lol magic controlled the ship without requiring Gil to need the reactions.

Not like magitek as a concept with this kind of shit doesn't exist dude. 




> Shame we're not including DDD



I don't care either way, but its apparently not canon to the normal nasuverse *shrugs*

Doesn't particularly effect an Ado Edum vs Cloud outcome though regardless


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2013)

it's Ado Edem* 


what is his (Ados) max DC btw ?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Whatever fluttershit.

Didn't memorize the spelling.

And fuck if I know level.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> lol magic?  Sure, lol magic controlled the ship without requiring Gil to need the reactions.
> 
> Not like magitek as a concept with this kind of shit doesn't exist dude.
> 
> ...



lolmagic lets MFTL happen, but Gil still need to control where i goes 

First time I've encountered the term magitek.

Not sure why DDD wouldn't be canon to it when it's written by the same guy.

Ado Edem vs Cloud would be a fight worth watching


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

his max DC is "Character in a character notes and not actually even appeared in anything" level


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> lolmagic lets MFTL happen, but Gil still need to control where i goes



All but speculation though.

Which is really my biggest issue with this sequence.

And the obvious likelihood of being an outlier given past precedents in nasuverse, but that's not my favored angle of attack.



> First time I've encountered the term magitek.



Never played FFVI then I take it?

Though I'm sure the term existed even before that game.

Its essentially technology powered by a magic source.



> Not sure why DDD wouldn't be canon to it when it's written by the same guy.



Honestly not sure.  Think I recall Zen going over why though.

That, or it was Willy 



> Ado Edem vs Cloud would be a fight worth watching



More or less my thoughts.

The places a character can move up after a years worth of actually quantifying feats and shit 



zenieth said:


> his max DC is "Character in a character notes and not actually even appeared in anything" level



That's pretty powerful


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> The places a character can move up after a years worth of actually quantifying feats and shit



or an entire fiction for that matter

*coughTransformerscough*


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> or an entire fiction for that matter
> 
> *coughTransformerscough*



Its certainly been a fun year in that regard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2013)

"Unicron and Primus are powerful, everyone else is weak and Gundam can beat them"

"uh no cunt, shut the fuck up, you're wrong"

that was basically 2011-2013 in a nutshell for TF


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually can't remember.

I do remember a translator bringing up some important fact that made it separate and apart from the Nasuverse multiverse, but I'm not sure if it was given much thought on or if I'm misremembering.


I do remember it being brought up that Kanata's powers aren't as blatantly overpowered as people make them out to be, but there's still a lot of speculation and moonrunes around it


and a fuck lot of lolconcept space


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

@CD - Pretty much the only good thing about this year honestly was shit like this.

The rest is forgettable and terrible.

@Zen - Fair enough


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> @CD - Pretty much the only good thing about this year honestly was shit like this.
> 
> The rest is forgettable and terrible.



Team Absolute Power thread, never forget


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

Also the info on ORT is kinda ~eh.

It might not be the strongest being to respond to the SOS, but that's only a might.

In regards to the types it's The bonus boss that's stronger than the final boss in an rpg.

Doesn't have a Concept of Death

Would shit stomp Arc's planetary backing (while being on her turf, ORT 2 strong)

Is lazy

Is a giant Spider

#1 killer of humans

Makes crystals

Doesn't like to be bothered.

And since it lives in South American, I'm assuming it watches Tella Novella to pass the time.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 14, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Never played FFVI then I take it?
> 
> Though I'm sure the term existed even before that game.
> 
> Its essentially technology powered by a magic source.


It's on my list of things to play.

Sounds like Magitek would be what the ship is made of.




> Honestly not sure.  Think I recall Zen going over why though.
> 
> That, or it was Willy


The msot I remember is that it doesn't happen in the fate universe, but Akasha is still mentioned.



> So basically another part of the multiverse.
> 
> More or less my thoughts.
> 
> ...



Giant swords everywhere


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

I also don't think it's fair to scale types.

It's like trying to equalize Magicians.

They kinda just "fuck the rules" in their own specific way and you gotta deal.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jun 14, 2013)

zenieth said:


> In regards to the types it's The bonus boss that's stronger than the final boss in an rpg.



That was never stated to be in regards to Types. More like in regards to Earth's creatures. The only instance ORT is ever compared to Types is in the statement saying it might not be strongest being that received Earth's SOS signal, so we can't really say ORT is the strongest Type.

The most interesting bit of info about ORT, is the part that says it has no weaknesses, so it can only be destroyed through sheer raw power.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 14, 2013)

For Ado's DC there's splitting Type-Jupiter in half (dozens of kilometers in size), along with its core, an artificial sun. Would splitting a sun that size count for much? Considering it razed a continent? I dunno. You could maybe scale him off Judge's death cry, but that might be pushing it a bit.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

No, it wouldn't. The continent razing was a result of Jupiter's instability, not due to the sword's power.


----------



## TedMk2 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know that, I was thinking more along the lines of splitting the sun itself, considering it would've likely been a kilometer across or more.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

It's not as impressive as you believe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2013)

it would've been hella impressive if it were a km sized black hole

or _maybe_ even a neutron star/white dwarf or something

but if it's a massively downsized yellow sun then I doubt it's much .. Sun gets all of its impressive shit due to size and mass






> not be the strongest being to respond to the SOS


wouldn't that be because he didn't, in fact, respond to the SOS ? because he's already on Gaia in the "present", chilling being DAA #5 .. and thus not counted

didn't Nasu put him as the strongest being in the solar system in an interview ?


----------



## Tir (Jun 15, 2013)

Meh, nasu often contradicts himself.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 15, 2013)

Totally off topic but I just realized that Bahamut's Mega Flare increases up the metric ranges as it gets stronger.

>Normal Bahamut = *Mega* Flare
>Neo Bahamut = *Giga* Flare
>Zero Bahamut = *Tera* Flare
>Bahamut Fury = *Exa* Flare

Now I take my leave~

/completelyrelevant


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 15, 2013)

just gonna counter with the classic phrase

"Names mean jack shit"


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 15, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> just gonna counter with the classic phrase
> 
> "Names mean jack shit"


Whoever said the name meant jack shit? 

I just clocked the pattern now, is all


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, names definitely mean jackshit.

What with the fact that even summons as weak as Shiva have to conceivably be powerful enough to harm Jenova as early as disc 1 Junon 

You don't even have Irfit until AFTER the fight.

So right from that, you can already tell mega/giga/tera are worth jackshit as indicators of the bahamut's powers


----------



## Calamity (Jun 15, 2013)

FFVII's Fury's ExaFlare is much powerful than its previous versions though going by the attack sequence in which it destroys the moon.  

Does any Bahamut from any other FF continuity come close with their Flares?


----------



## Sygurgh (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you talking about an attack sequence like solar system Sephiroth, or a true cinematic?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 15, 2013)

He's talking about an attack that never technically is confirmed to be fired off in canon.

Zack fights bahamut fury in canon, but whether it ever fires exaflare isn't a definite.

And I'd like to note?  The blast doesn't concretely showcase overcoming the moon's GBE (it fragments, but nothing is shown dispersing out into the ether).

For sake of low end, you'd need to use 8 j/cc on the feat.  Giving it something like a 64 petaton yield IIRC (which is ironically in line with the total huge materia output)

I was actually given an ok to pursue the sequence by Raidou IIRC (I'd need to look that debate up again, not really one that likes to stick words in others mouths), despite myself kind of figuring it to be a perfect example of gameplay.

Case by case works here I suppose though, what with it never technically having required being fired off in canon.


----------



## Calamity (Jun 15, 2013)

What I meant to say is: Forget the canonicity part for now.

Does any other Bahamut from any other FF continuity top that? 

Coming back to canon, Fury might haven't used it in the timeline but its not like he doesn't have it, right?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 15, 2013)

Calamity said:


> Does any other Bahamut from any other FF continuity top that?



IV's bahamut with powerscaling should be comparable.

Don't know enough about V to say either way there.

Otherwise, I suppose not.



> Coming back to canon, Fury might haven't used it in the timeline but its not like he doesn't have it, right?



Well, yeah, he has the attack.

And it already had similar powerscaling going for it without that FMV anyway.


----------

